# Lebron growing taller?



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

USA today reporting LeBron grew? 



> Listed in the USA Basketball media guide at 6-8, 240, James looks about 2 inches taller and 10 pounds heavier and has a nearly perfect basketball build.


well, if thats true..that'll be strange. He'd almost be too tall to the a SG, and I think that might make his game not as dominating as it could be.

Anyway, it does make one think that Telfair could still grow some...


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

I've always thought that LeBron was a SF but now it looks like he might become a PF. Anyways, I think the bigger and stronger LeBron becomes, the better basketball player he can become, the sky is the limit for him.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yea... taller will not make him less dominating. lol!! was Magic too tall??


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Can anyone post the team pic of the USA team?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

He's going to be absolutely scary. MJ type... maybe better


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

maybe he'll grow another couple inches and be an even 7'

Now that would be scary!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Listed in the USA Basketball media guide at 6-8, 240


Look at the source.

In most of my media guides I was listed at 6'7" 280 ... when I was closer to 6'6" 260. 

Media guides are meant to "wow" you.

I wouldn't put much stock into 2" growth. 

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> He's going to be absolutely scary. MJ type... maybe better


Not even close to better.

MJ - in his first year - shredded everything that LeBron thought of doing.

LeBron will be a stud... eventually a HOFer.... but better than the best player to ever play? Not likely.

Play.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> USA today reporting LeBron grew?
> 
> 
> ...


"not as dominating as it could be."??? Are you serious? I suppose we can *hope* that Telfair grows a little more....the reports that I've read state that he's nowhere near 6-feet tall. Maybe 5-10.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Yea... taller will not make him less dominating. lol!! was Magic too tall??


yah, Magic was a PG tho. IF Lebron is moved to PF was my point. He's good as a SG, because he's able to play that position. He wouldn't be able to play the PF position as good as he plays the SG.

I don't care what kind of "body" he has.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Not even close to better.
> ...


absolute nonsense. I cannot fathom why individuals think that none before Michael were better and why none after him wont be better. Its called "time and Evolution". Personally I dont even think hes the best player to play ever. So NO its not inconceivable that Lebron COULD "potentially" be better than Michael


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Lebron growing taller?*



> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> "not as dominating as it could be."??? Are you serious?


yes, I am serious. Most "dominant" players, are guards or centres. Yah, you have Duncan and KG...but what about Kobe, McGrady, Carter..Jordan, Drexler, Nique, Jerry West, Baylor..

Him being 6'10" (if thats even true), and moving to the PF position (as people have suggested is what he could do) isn't as good as him being a 6'8" SG. 

He probably doesn't have post moves to the degree PF's now do.

Also, I doubt that he's actually grown the 2 inches, because he was already the size of a man by the time he was 18-19, and it seems that people who already have a full sized body, don't keep growing. They have some disporportion in their body. Remember Jermaine O'neal when he came out? Or KG? Skinny as a rale.

Same with Kobe.


> I suppose we can *hope* that Telfair grows a little more....the reports that I've read state that he's nowhere near 6-feet tall. Maybe 5-10.


what reports have you read? The ones that actually measure him and post his numbers? Or the ones where guys go "well, I'm 6'4" and I can see the top of his head, so he must be 5'10"? "


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Not even close to better.
> ...


Thus the 'maybe' in my statement


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

It's quite easy to explain, really. Like I said so uncerimoniously in the Lance Armstrong thread, HGH ought to be of great interest to basketball players looking to grow a couple extra inches. 2" is just about right, and there are lots of extra benefits to boot.

Dan


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Lebron growing taller?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> yes, I am serious. Most "dominant" players, are guards or centres. Yah, you have Duncan and KG...but what about Kobe, McGrady, Carter..Jordan, Drexler, Nique, Jerry West, Baylor..
> ...


Why does he *have* to move to PF? A 6'10" SG has the potential to be much more effective than a 6'8" SG. It's not like he's become less coordinated or anything.


> what reports have you read? The ones that actually measure him and post his numbers? Or the ones where guys go "well, I'm 6'4" and I can see the top of his head, so he must be 5'10"? "


I've read reports from people actually *at the RMR!* If you want to convince yourself that he's 6-foot then go ahead.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Lebron growing taller?*



> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> I've read reports from people actually *at the RMR!* If you want to convince yourself that he's 6-foot then go ahead.


so, what people "see" are more important than the actual measurements taken?

if you want to convince yourself that he's 5'10", and Al Jefferson will be the best thing since sliced bread, go ahead.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

If we like hearsay, I remember Nate Bishop posting that he stood toe to toe with Telfair and determined that he's a legit 6'0" in shoes.

In other news, my dad can beat up your dad.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Not even close to better.
> ...


Jordan was also older and playing in a defense-deficient league. At the age LeBron James was last year, Jordan was a role-playing freshman at North Carolina.

Thus, comparing NBA rookie seasons isn't very relevant.



> LeBron will be a stud... eventually a HOFer.... but better than the best player to ever play? Not likely.


It's never "likely" that someone will be the best that ever played. It wasn't likely for Jordan, either, when he came into the league.

The fact that it's possible is remarkable. James is a physical freak with great court awareness and passing skills. He's also an explosive scorer already. If he gets an outside shot down, and works on his post-up game, he's going to be a force unlike any other.

That's not to say he *will* eclipse Jordan. But he might.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> absolute nonsense. I cannot fathom why individuals think that none before Michael were better and why none after him wont be better.


No one before Michael were better. 

No one had or has the skill he possessed.

I never said no one after Michael will be better. Eventually someone will ... it just isn't LeBron. 



> Its called "time and Evolution". Personally I dont even think hes the best player to play ever. So NO its not inconceivable that Lebron COULD "potentially" be better than Michael


Who was better?

LeBron hasn't shown whiat Michael did. I'll admit, the kid will be phenominal ... but based on what he showed ... he'll be a pace behind.

Play.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

to me it looks like he's obviously a step ahead. he already has a better skill set than jordan at 22 to go with some physical advantages.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lebron growing taller?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> so, what people "see" are more important than the actual measurements taken?
> ...


Tell me Hap...what "actual measurements taken" are you referring to anyway? BTW, I'm confident that Al Jefferson will make a bigger impact than Telfair.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> No one before Michael were better.


What in the world are you talking about? Did basketball start when Jordan picked up a basketball? Its debateable if hes the best ever anyway



> No one had or has the skill he possessed.
> 
> I never said no one after Michael will be better. Eventually someone will ... it just isn't LeBron.


What skill or skills did Jordan have that others did not have? I have a question will my soon to be born daughter be the President?





> Who was better?
> 
> LeBron hasn't shown whiat Michael did. I'll admit, the kid will be phenominal ... but based on what he showed ... he'll be a pace behind.
> 
> Play.


As I stated it quite debateable. Wilt, Magic, Bird even. Its a very debateable topic.

Umm Lebron just finsihed his first year in the Pros and you say based on what he showed as an 18 year old rookie out of high school he wont be better than Jordan. You win


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> No one before Michael were better.
> ...


Mind you also know that Jordan had to work to where he got to and most regarded Michael Jordan when he first came into the league as SELFISH. He worked to get to the point where hes DEBATED as the greatest ever.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lebron growing taller?*



> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> Tell me Hap...what "actual measurements taken" are you referring to anyway? BTW, I'm confident that Al Jefferson will make a bigger impact than Telfair.


ah yes...the incredible shrinking Telfair...

bla-dow!



> Sebastian Telfair
> (NBA.com profile)
> *The measurements: 6-0*, 165*
> From: Lincoln H.S.
> ...


notice I didn't edit out the bad things said about Telfair, or that I didn't go to a completely pro Telfair site...or are the Sonics lying about his height too?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lebron growing taller?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> ah yes...the incredible shrinking Telfair...
> ...


Of course they are Hap. The rat finks. :sigh:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lebron growing taller?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> ah yes...the incredible shrinking Telfair...
> ...


Sorry to break this to you Hap, but those are not "actual measurements taken." The Chicago Pre-Draft camp is considered to be the most accurate source of measurements and Telfair wasn't measured there. Wonder why?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lebron growing taller?*



> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry to break this to you Hap, but those are not "actual measurements taken." The Chicago Pre-Draft camp is considered to be the most accurate source of measurements and Telfair wasn't measured there. Wonder why?


because he wasn't there....


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap,

Here's a little nugget for you from Ric Bucher who was at the RMR...



> Telfair showed both why Portland made him a lottery pick and why many teams felt that was overspending for a 5-10 high school point guard. His quickness, vision and jumper off the dribble are clearly good enough to be effective in the NBA but when he tires -- as he assuredly will in back-to-backs and four-games-in-five-night stretches -- he struggles. He'll have to find a way to offset that as Tony Parker has. For now, he could set an ESPN single-season record for combined highlight and lowlight appearances, which may explain why adidas is paying him all that scratch. (No such thing as bad pub.)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Hap,
> 
> Here's a little nugget for you from Ric Bucher who was at the RMR...


if you're using Rich Bucher as your source, you've already lost the debate.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> if you're using Rich Bucher as your source, you've already lost the debate.


Bucher is hardly a reliable source. However, you will soon see with your own eyes that Telfair is not 6 feet tall.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

no matter if telfair is 5'10 or 6'0 he still will be a great guard if you like it or not!

nuff said


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> Bucher is hardly a reliable source. However, you will soon see with your own eyes that Telfair is not 6 feet tall.


He's 6'2" ?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Draco</b>!
> 
> 
> He's 6'2" ?


Give or *take* about 5 inches.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> Bucher is hardly a reliable source. However, you will soon see with your own eyes that Telfair is not 6 feet tall.



oh, you've seen him in person?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

You lost all credibility if you use Bucher as your source. Anyways, the person who can give an answer on this is Nate Bishop. A person who's seen and talked to Telfair in person. In the Clipper pre-draft workout, he measured in a 1/4 of an inch taller than Jameer Nelson, whom measured in at 5'11 1/2 w/o shoes.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> Give or *take* about 5 inches.


Yeah, you caught us tlong. Everybody's been lying all along. 

He's really shorter than Damon. 

Proof finally...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you caught us tlong. Everybody's been lying all along.
> ...


brilliant!!!


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

You guys will see soon enough. I'm sure he's at least 6 feet tall in your imagination though.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> blah blah blah blah! Blah blah blah, blah midget blah blah blah.



Who cares? he measured 5'11" barefeet 6'0" with. Leave it be.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? he measured 5'11" barefeet 6'0" with. Leave it be.


*Where* did he measure? Not anywhere that's official. BTW, 5'11" barefoot sounds under 6 foot to me.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> *Where* did he measure? Not anywhere that's official. BTW, 5'11" barefoot sounds under 6 foot to me.


The way your going on and on , it sounds like you think he's 5'7". Like i said , he did measure a tad taller than Jameer Nelson while working out with the Clippers. I don't see any Magic fan going around proclaiming Jameer sucks because he's only 6'0"


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> *Where* did he measure? Not anywhere that's official.


So, are your eyeballs official measuring instruments now?

Otherwise, your statements are contradictory:



> ...you will soon see with your own eyes that Telfair is not 6 feet tall.


You hate Telfair. We heard you the first 100 times.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Believe it or not I have a friend that was with the press at the RMR. He is 6 feet tall and stood right next to Telfair and said he's closer to 5-10 than 6 feet. However, he *did* say that he thinks Telfair is going to be really good. We'll see.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> *Where* did he measure? Not anywhere that's official. BTW, 5'11" barefoot sounds under 6 foot to me.


I think the point is "get over it tlong".


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Believe it or not I have a friend that was with the press at the RMR. He is 6 feet tall and stood right next to Telfair and said he's closer to 5-10 than 6 feet. However, he *did* say that he thinks Telfair is going to be really good. We'll see.


You have proof? Bein such a Telfair hater you are, I don't think anyone is going to take your word. Well, Nate Bishop said Telfais IS a legit 6'0"....he talked WITH Telfair in person. I'll take his word over a hater lilke you.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Believe it or not I have a friend that was with the press at the RMR. He is 6 feet tall and stood right next to Telfair and said he's closer to 5-10 than 6 feet. However, he *did* say that he thinks Telfair is going to be really good. We'll see.


Funny... NateBishop said almost the exact same thing.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/for...08214&perpage=15&highlight=stood&pagenumber=2

6' in shoes is enough to sway my decision.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/for...08214&perpage=15&highlight=stood&pagenumber=2





> SEVENTH, Telfair is 6'0 in shoes, Damon is about 5'8.... How do I know? Because I've stood face to face with Bassy & Damon. Those four inches may not seem like much, but they can mean the difference when you're contesting a shot.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Amazing how a discussion can turn from LeBron gaining 2 inches to whether or not Bassy is 6'0" or not.:grinning:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> Amazing how a discussion can turn from LeBron gaining 2 inches to whether or not Bassy is 6'0" or not.:grinning:


well, you might have noticed I put the ball right over the plate, and it was hit out of the park...

of course, it was a foul ball.


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*BASSY*

I think that Bassy will be fine even if he doesn't grow anymore. Telfair just needs to focus on getting better and the rest will take care of itself.


----------

